# Need help



## sportsfan26 (28 Jan 2013)

Hello,

I am 18 and go to a private High School in Belleville. They won't let me use my car so I told them I was going for Reserves training when I wasn't. I know...STUPID. I did this three times. The school found out and called my Reserves unit. Now my CO called and said I have to go before a hearing next weekend of my Reserves training and that I am most likely going to be kicked out. I am half way through my first BMQ course.

I never for a minute thought something like this would happen, I mean if I told my wife I was going for extra training and went and saw my mistress they Army would not kick me out right.....so whay this. My CO says it puts the unit in a bad light.

Any hlep in this would be appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jan 2013)

I'd be more concerned with how you're going to explain your way out of being untrustworthy than random what if situations. You screwed up, own up to it and they may let you stay in. You've basically embarrassed yourself and the unit.


----------



## Jammer (28 Jan 2013)

Consider it a life lesson.
If you're going to lie about where you were to your school, you're going to be seen as a liabiltiy to others as well. 
Trust is difficult to regain once it's lost. Particularly in the military.

Man up, take your lumps and what will be will be.

J.


----------



## Maxadia (28 Jan 2013)

sportsfan26 said:
			
		

> I mean if I told my wife I was going for extra training and went and saw my mistress they Army would not kick me out right.....so whay this.






			
				sportsfan26 said:
			
		

> My CO says it puts the unit in a bad light.



That is called "answering your own question."

Like already stated...own up to it, take your lumps.  The hearing may OR MAY NOT be to see how you react to this.  If you come off as untrustworthy, you very well may get kicked out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2013)

Please come back afterwards and tell us how your sorry ass makes out. op:


----------



## TwoTonShackle (28 Jan 2013)

"Statement of Defence Ethics: Integrity

DND employees and CF members shall serve the public interest by:

1.1 Acting at all times with integrity, and in a manner that will bear the closest public scrutiny; an obligation that may not be fully satisfied by simply acting within the law.

1.2 Never using their official roles to inappropriately obtain an advantage for themselves or to advantage or disadvantage others.

1.3 Taking all possible steps to prevent and resolve any real, apparent or potential conflicts of interest between their official responsibilities and their private affairs in favour of the public interest.

1.4 Acting in such a way as to maintain DND’s and the CF’s trust, as well as that of their peers, supervisors and subordinates.

1.5 Adhering to the highest ethical standards, communicating and acting with honesty, and avoiding deception.

1.6 Being dedicated to fairness and justice, committed to the pursuit of truth regardless of personal consequences."



Not sure what kind of help you are looking for...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Please come back afterwards and tell us *how your sorry *** makes out*. op:


Both with your unit AND your school ....


----------



## sportsfan26 (29 Jan 2013)

Thanks. all 
My School suspended me for 3 days, put me on General probation and woll not let me bring my car to school. I am a 5 day boarder and have to drive back and forth a few hundred miles each weekend.

I know what I did was dumb. The school will not let me use my car even if I have important errands to run. My parents gave their permission for me to use it to go to the gym to workout every Tues and Thurs nights which are the  2 particular nights this happened. Had the school honoured this, this would all be a moot point. The real issue with the school is that they hate that I had "special Permission" to have my car at school to drive to and from home and to drive to the Armouries on course weekends.

One other question for the CF part;  If I wasn not on active duty (i.e. had not signed the pay sheet those days),would n't this not be subject to the Code of Service Discipline, and the military have no jurisdiction in this matterr?


----------



## Maxadia (29 Jan 2013)

I have a bad feeling that your hearing will not go well.


----------



## TwoTonShackle (29 Jan 2013)

sportsfan26 said:
			
		

> ...which are the  2 particular nights this happened.



You originally said there were 3 incidents.

[quote author=sportsfan26]
The real issue with the school is that they hate that I had "special Permission" to have my car at school to drive to and from home and to drive to the Armouries on course weekends.
[/quote]

I believe the issue that you perceive is that you tried to pull a fast one over on your school because you disagreed with their policy and got caught.  Whereas I believe the issue to be your lack of integrity, which reflects poorly on all Reservists and the CF in general.  You still seem to be blaming the school.

[quote author=sportsfan26]
One other question for the CF part;  If I wasn not on active duty (i.e. had not signed the pay sheet those days),would n't this not be subject to the Code of Service Discipline, and the military have no jurisdiction in this matterr?
[/quote]

No, seeing as though you were not on Class B/C, signed in or actually on your way to Class A service or on DND property you would not be subject to the Code of Service Discipline.  You are still however bound by the Statement of Defence Ethics.  A charge wouldn't (or shouldn't) hold up against a review but, in my opinion, Remedial Measures would be fully warranted. 

Everyone has made mistakes.  I hope you learn from and overcome yours.


----------



## Pandora114 (29 Jan 2013)

RDJP said:
			
		

> I have a bad feeling that your hearing will not go well.



op:  *nodnod*   :nod: :nod:

Protip:  You get further in life if you own your crap than if you bury it and deny that it happened.  Or worse, pass your crap off on someone else.  Doesn't get you too far.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jan 2013)

You came here for help. You don't need help.

What you need is integrity, a conscience and a backbone.

You blew it and deserve whatever comes your way.

Don't look to us to give any pointers on how to try beat the rap.

Best just man up, take ownership and learn from your own stupid decisions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jan 2013)

I'd be curious to see the JAG opinion on the validity of a CO taking any action against a Cl A member while not on duty for something that doesn't amount to any kind of chargable incident under the CCC.

While the OP made some bonehead decisions, I am not seeing the connection to CF service as a Cl A reservist.  IAW the QR & O, the member wasn't on duty or subject to the CSD.  

I don't support or agree with what was done, but think the discipline dished out should be by the private school and don't see where the CF has any grounds to do anything officially.  Release for...what exactly?  And under the authority of what CF policy?  I'd be interested to see what ref's support this.


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Jan 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'd be curious to see the JAG opinion on the validity of a CO taking any action against a Cl A member while not on duty for something that doesn't amount to any kind of chargable incident under the CCC.
> 
> While the OP made some bonehead decisions, I am not seeing the connection to CF service as a Cl A reservist.  IAW the QR & O, the member wasn't on duty or subject to the CSD.
> 
> I don't support or agree with what was done, but think the discipline dished out should be by the private school and don't see where the CF has any grounds to do anything officially.  Release for...what exactly?  And under the authority of what CF policy?  I'd be interested to see what ref's support this.



I tend to agree. 

The OPs conduct was in poor character, and without integrity. However, other than this reflecting poorly on the member as an individual, and not as a member of the unit, there really is no charge available. Has he coloured the COs opinion of him? Sure. Will it possibly merit more scrutiny as the member moves down the road in his military career? Absolutely. But it probably will not result in much more than having to do the "hatless dance" in the RSMs office....and having a close knit community of folks at the armouries watching very hard at someone who for all intents and purposes needs desperately to be the "grey-man" for a while.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jan 2013)

Being a weasel is not chargeable as far as I know, and I don't know that an admin release would stand up to a grievance.  That said, expect to be the red headed step child for the foreseeable future, I wouldn't give anyone in authority even the remotest opportunity to stick one in you, because they will.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jan 2013)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> But it probably will not result in much more than having to do the "hatless dance" in the RSMs office....



And while that doesn't sound all that bad, I seem to recall being hauled in at the chow a few times in my younger, stupid(er) version;  WOs; Sgt-Majors and RSMs have a way of making their point that something like an IC just don't seem to equal.   ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jan 2013)

sportsfan26 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am 18 and go to a private High School in Belleville. They won't let me use my car so I told them I was going for Reserves training when I wasn't. I know...STUPID. I did this three times. The school found out and called my Reserves unit. Now my CO called and said I have to go before a hearing next weekend of my Reserves training and that I am most likely going to be kicked out. I am half way through my first BMQ course.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you took the time and effort to post this here and serve as an example to all the young teenage reservists who pull shit like this all the time.

I'm willing to bet that in the near future your school will not support any reservists asking for time off to attend training exercises or who ask to take exams early in order to attend summer training.

You won't be charged by your unit but there's probably a great chance you'll be bottom on the list for courses taskings and fun jobs for a while.


----------



## sportsfan26 (30 Jan 2013)

Thanks everyone for sharing your opinions. I feel really stupid and embarrassed about the whole thing. I totally own up to what I did, its not the schools fault its mine. I was just giving you a little insight ito the head of an 18 year old male.
I only have a half load of courses this year. I have 15 spares out of a possible 30 every 8 days so I can get my work done during my spares. The nights are tough. I am bored out of my everloving mind.
I wish the school had a decent wokout room. That would help a lot. I love to workout.

I would never intentionally do anything to dishonour my Unit. I fought really hard to get in. Its all I've wanted to do since I was 13 years old.  I love being part of the Canadian Forces Team and I am scared to death that I blew it. I am 99% convinced I am getting the boot. My CO already said as much.

 If I could go back and change it I would, all I can do now is learn from my dumb ass mistake and hope like crazy they give me a chance to prove myself.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jan 2013)

sportsfan26 said:
			
		

> I am 99% convinced I am getting the boot. My CO already said as much.



Then that is a bad thing on your COs part.  It is simple; you were not on the CF times when you made your (dumbass) mistakes.  Your CO can't punish you for something that really has nothing to do with the CF.  

Regardless, don't make anymore bonehead decisions and watch your back as you've likely put a target on it.


----------

